# Conduit under roof deck



## Jm H (Dec 30, 2008)

Is there a conduit finder out there that we can use to trace conduit under a roof deck?


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've used my cable tracker to trace out conduits. I had to hook on the wire(s) in it though.

Cable locater


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

wirenut1110 said:


> I've used my cable tracker to trace out conduits. I had to hook on the wire(s) in it though.
> 
> Cable locater


I doubt a roofer is willing to deenergize circuits and work in live panels in order to use a locator. He's more likely thinking there is a miraculous device that gives him x-ray vision to peer below a flat roof that has a corrugated deck below it.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 24, 2008)

Never know, could be one of those roofer/electricians. Just doing roofing cause the electrical is slow:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

wirenut1110 said:


> Never know, could be one of those roofer/electricians. Just doing roofing cause the electrical is slow:thumbup:


Looking to find the conduits so he can run some screws into them and have the electrical side start to pick up?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Jm H said:


> Is there a conduit finder out there that we can use to trace conduit under a roof deck?



Why? :blink:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Why? :blink:


 some conduits are run right under the roof metal


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Why? :blink:





ampman said:


> some conduits are run right under the roof metal


I really wanted an answer/explanation from the OP.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Why couldn't one of the 
underground locate guys
do it? 
I had one trace water lines 
in a slab once.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Why couldn't one of the
> underground locate guys
> do it?
> I had one trace water lines
> in a slab once.



It might have something to with the continuity between the EMT and the trusses/deck pan...and everything else metal in the building [it's all bonded together]


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Celtic said:


> It might have something to with the continuity between the EMT and the trusses/deck pan...and everything else metal in the building [it's all bonded together]


:thumbsup: Never thought of that.
Never thought of this particular
problem either though.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I really wanted an answer/explanation from the OP.


 sorry i blew up like that


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

See this thread on ElectricianTalk. It happens from time to time, and I think the only tool that any roofer has to avoid it is luck and a decent insurance policy. I think it's fair to say that if you do flat roofs, this is going to happen from time to time. 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/screws-through-conduits-7205/


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

> sorry i blew up like that


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jm H (Dec 30, 2008)

This job is in a Milk plant and the conduit is run every where. Instead of having a man stand below all day with a radio we were hoping to trace them above the deck and save some time.


----------

